# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2017



## Gilmet (1 Set 2017 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Set 2017 às 09:42)

Bom dia,

Céu limpo com mínima de *16,5ºC*

Neste momento *19,7ºC* e *64%* de humidade.

Vento *NNE 15km/h*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Set 2017 às 10:37)

Bom dia, 

Céu limpo

Vento de N/NE moderado


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2017 às 12:22)

Boa tarde,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 15,5°C
Atual de 24,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (1 Set 2017 às 13:40)

Boas,

Por aqui o mês começa com céu limpo, mínima de *13,7ºC*
Neste momento vento moderado e *25,3ºC*

Nas praias a nortada vai acelerando, mar picado, mais logo deverá estar agressiva


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Set 2017 às 14:09)

Boa tarde,

Tempo quente e céu limpo , sigo com *26,1ºC *
e *44% *de humidade.

Vento sopra moderado de Norte.

Nota-se que o mar está bastante picado.


----------



## jonas (1 Set 2017 às 14:24)

Boa tarde,
Por Penafiel, já esta calor com 29°C.O vento esta a intensificar-se de N.
Alguma poeira no céu.


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2017 às 18:13)

Boa tarde , céu limpo
Máxima de 27,5°C
Atual de 26°C
Vento de norte 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (1 Set 2017 às 18:36)

Boa tarde,

Pela praia hoje a nortada esteve forte, e a máxima em Esmoriz nem aos 20ºC chegou, ficou-se pelos *19,6ºC*
Neste momento vento de N a 35km/h, e a temperatura já vai descendo, com *17,5ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Set 2017 às 23:40)

Boa noite,

Máxima chegou aos *26,7ºC*

Agora sigo com *20,8ºC *e vento de *NNE / NE *a *23km/h *com rajadas.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Set 2017 às 00:07)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado (pela tarde).
A noite passada foi fria.

*Tmín: 9,8ºC
Tmáx: 27,4ºC

Tactual: 14,3ºC
Hr: 55%*​
Bom fim de semana.


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2017 às 00:14)

Boa noite ,
Entramos em setembro , o outono caminho a passo lento , ainda devemos ter uns dias de calor 
Dia de sol 
Temperatura atual de 18,4°C.
Vento Norte 
47% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (2 Set 2017 às 07:32)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo e vento de leste.
Tatual de 13.9°C.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Set 2017 às 08:47)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *18,4ºC*

Neste momento estão *19,5ºC* e vento sopra de Leste a *30km/h *com rajadas fortes.

É visível muito fumo para o mar.  Aqui perto a webcam em Grijó:


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Set 2017 às 09:33)

Lestada a intensificar-se nos últimos minutos, sopra a *37km/h *com rajadas de *55km/h *

Mais fumo a entrar casa dentro , webcam de Grijó:


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2017 às 10:29)

Bom dia 
Mínima de 18,3°C
Muito vento , está uma super lestada 
Temperatura atual de 22,5°C
Vento de nordeste, 28 km/h
37% HR 
Pressão a 1022 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2017 às 14:29)

Boa tarde, 
Na foz do Douro, Porto
Vista da ponte Arrábida 
28°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2017 às 16:08)

Junto ao mar, praia do aquário / Porto
Mais fresco 
24,5°C
Muito vento 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2017 às 18:42)

Boas,
Já em Gondomar ,
Máxima de 28,6°C
Atual de 26,3°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2017 às 22:24)

Noite branca por Gondomar 
Temperatura atual de 19,6°C








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Set 2017 às 00:24)

joselamego disse:


> Noite branca por Gondomar
> Temperatura atual de 19,6°C
> 
> 
> ...


Estou longe senão tb estaria aí!temperatura bem agradável a hora!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Set 2017 às 10:02)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Mínima de 14,8°C
Temperatura atual de 18,8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (3 Set 2017 às 13:12)

Bom dia

Em Esmoriz, extremos de ontem:
Tmáx:* 29,4ºC*
Tmín: *14,6ºC
*
Hoje dia mais fresco, com uma mínima de *12,9ºC* com alguma nebulosidade baixa de manhã, mas agora céu limpo, neste momento estão *18,9ºC*


----------



## dlourenco (3 Set 2017 às 15:20)

Depois de uma manhã de sol e muito calor, está na hora de ir para casa 





Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Set 2017 às 18:06)

Praia Nova / Matosinhos 
20°C atuais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (3 Set 2017 às 20:39)

Boa noite,

Vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## jonas (3 Set 2017 às 22:14)

Boa noite, 
Já regressei de Viseu, e estou no Porto.
Esta algum nevoeiro junto ao mar.
Esta fresco com algum vento de O.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Set 2017 às 22:36)

Boa noite,
Vai chovendo fraco com nevoeiro, acumulados *0,5mm* 

Extremos de hoje :  *20.7 °C  */ *14.7 °C 
*
Atuais *18ºC* e *97%* de Humidade. Vento fraco de SW


----------



## joselamego (4 Set 2017 às 00:01)

Boa noite,
Vai chuviscando
Nevoeiro à mistura 
Atual de 15,5°C
92% hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (4 Set 2017 às 01:10)

Boa noite,

Dia agradável de céu limpo com máxima de *22,3ºC* em Esmoriz
Noite de chuva fraca Vento fraco de S e *95%* de humidade


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Set 2017 às 02:04)

Cai agora um aguaceiro mais "intenso" que se fez ouvir bem dentro de casa. Já nem sabia o que era este som.


----------



## qwerl (4 Set 2017 às 02:47)

Chove um pouco mais intenso agora Tudo molhado, já acumulou *1mm
18,3ºC* e algum nevoeiro


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Set 2017 às 08:00)

Bom dia,

Chuva da noite rendeu *1,8mm *

Agora com nevoeiro e vento fraco, estão *17,7ºC*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Set 2017 às 08:40)

Bom dia!
Chuva fraca no inicio da noite de ontem, neste momento nevoeiro, mas a temperatura esta amena, vento de N/NO.


----------



## joselamego (4 Set 2017 às 08:47)

Bom dia !
Chuva fraca de noite
Acumulado de 0,7 mm
Mínima de 19,2°C
Atual de 19,8°C
93% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2017 às 10:08)

Bom dia,
Choveu de noite, misturado com nevoeiro.
Neste momento não chove, estão nuvens baixas.O vento esta quase nulo.


----------



## joselamego (4 Set 2017 às 12:37)

Nuvens baixas 
68% HR
Vento nulo 
Temperatura de 22,2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2017 às 09:44)

Bom dia,
Céu nublado que vai tender a abrir.
Brisa de SO.


----------



## joselamego (5 Set 2017 às 09:49)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Mínima de 18,2°C
Atual de 21°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Set 2017 às 14:07)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 24,3°
Vento forte 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Set 2017 às 15:06)

O céu ficou limpo e a temperatura sobe em flecha.28°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Set 2017 às 19:17)

Boa tarde,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 25,3°C
Atual de 23,4°C
51% HR


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Set 2017 às 20:11)

Boas,

Manhã com céu nublado, mínima foi *17ºC* 

Depois o céu ficou limpo, a máxima não foi além de *22ºC* devido ao vento moderado de Noroeste.

Neste momento *20ºC* e *84%* de humidade.


----------



## qwerl (5 Set 2017 às 20:19)

Boas

Ontem o acumulado ficou em* 1,5mm*

Hoje dia de céu limpo e nortada moderada. Máxima foi de *22,2ºC
*
Neste momento a reportar de Canelas. sigo com *19,7ºC*


----------



## Macuser (5 Set 2017 às 21:36)

Olá caros,

Alguém está a acompanhar o Furacão "Irma".
Alguma opinião do trajeto?




Captura de ecrã 2017-09-5, às 21.21.21 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr




Captura de ecrã 2017-09-5, às 21.23.08 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr




Captura de ecrã 2017-09-5, às 21.23.38 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr




Captura de ecrã 2017-09-5, às 21.23.51 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr




Captura de ecrã 2017-09-5, às 21.24.06 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr

Existem vários modelos de previsão, uns apontam mais a Norte outros mais a Sul, interessante que o que está a manter este Furação mais abaixo é o Anticiclone estacionado perto dos Açores.

E vem logo atrás outra tempestade que deverá ter características de Furacão dentro de 24/48H

Cumprimentos


----------



## rcc (6 Set 2017 às 00:53)

boas, alguém a acompanhar o progresso da tempestade josé?
trajetórias possiveis?


----------



## joselamego (6 Set 2017 às 09:13)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 15,8°C
Atual de 18,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Set 2017 às 23:03)

Boa noite.



rcc disse:


> boas, alguém a acompanhar o progresso da tempestade (*FURACÃO*) josé?
> trajetórias possiveis?


Vê aqui na página do National hurricane center: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at2.shtml?cone#contents
Já temos aqui um furacão de categoria 1.
Curiosidade: *há 3 (!) furacões no Atlântico*, um deles no golfo do México de categoria 1, o Katia, o furacão José também de categoria 1 e o Irma de categoria 5...:O

--------

Por cá tivemos um dia bem quente, mas com noite fresca - típico da época.
O céu esteve limpo e o vento soprou fraco a moderado.
*
Tmín: 11,8ºC
Tmáx: 31,0ºC

Tactual: 18,5ºC
Hr: 50%*​


----------



## joselamego (7 Set 2017 às 01:40)

Boa noite 
Máxima de 29,4°C
Atual de 18°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (7 Set 2017 às 06:59)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *20.3 ºc*.

Neste momento 21.4ºc , vento fraco e 48% HR.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2017 às 07:08)

Bom dia,

Mínima tropical de *21,3ºC*

Neste momento *22,6ºC *com lestada a soprar a *30 km/h *com rajadas.

Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei ontem, anoitecer com lua a subir no horizonte por cima da Serra de Montemuro:


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2017 às 13:34)

Boas,

A tarde segue quente com atuais *29,0ºC* e vento de Nordeste.


----------



## jonas (7 Set 2017 às 13:41)

Boa tarde,
Dia de céu limpo com alguma neblina.
Vento de NE/E.
A temperatura está nos 29.6 graus.


----------



## qwerl (7 Set 2017 às 13:59)

Boas

Dia quente por aqui, vento de nordeste quente e seco e céu esbranquiçado. A mínima foi de *16,3ºC*

Parece que ontem e hoje a lestada não chegou ao litoral, em Esmoriz ainda estão *19,8ºC* com vento de N, e uma mínima fresquinha de *13,9ºC*


----------



## joselamego (7 Set 2017 às 18:52)

Boa tarde, 
Dia quente 
Mínima de 19,3°C
Máxima de 29,8°C
Atual de 27°C
.....................
A partir de amanhã volto a reportar do tópico sul , vou trabalhar para Monchique !
Apenas virei relatar aqui nos períodos das férias !
Abraço a todos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Set 2017 às 07:36)

Bom dia,

Inicio de dia mais fresco, sigo com *12,6ºC,  *mínima até ao momento.

Alguma neblina e vento fraco.

Ontem a mínima acabou por não ser tropical, os extremos foram  *29 °C* / *19.2 °C*


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Set 2017 às 08:29)

Nevoeiro praticamente cerrado neste momento .

Atuais *12,4ºC *e *96% *de humidade


----------



## jonas (8 Set 2017 às 11:11)

Bom dia,
Por cá dia idêntico ao de ontem, céu limpo e alguma neblina.
Só se vê secura nos modelos.


----------



## homem do mar (8 Set 2017 às 14:04)

Boas parece que o Pessoal do Porto pode ir para o Caldinho da água do mar no Porto


----------



## qwerl (8 Set 2017 às 14:20)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a noite foi fresca, com uma Tmín de *11,3ºC*
Durante a manhã esteve nevoeiro que se foi dissipando.

O dia segue mais fresco hoje, neste momento estão *19,2ºC* e vento fraco a moderado de NW


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Set 2017 às 15:08)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui temos céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado variável.
A madrugada foi algo fria.
Hoje de manhã (~8h) havia ainda algum nevoeiro, entretanto ficamos com leve neblina.

Ontem tivemos um dia bastante quente, ainda que a noite fosse fresca.

*Ontem
Tmín: 12,3ºC
Tmáx: 32,0ºC
*

*Hoje
Tmín: 9,1ºC
Tmáx: 26,0ºC

Tactual: 24,2ºC
Hr: 42%*​


----------



## qwerl (9 Set 2017 às 01:22)

Boas

Ao fim da tarde o céu encobriu e o vento de NO aumentou, dia fresco.

Há pouco choveu fraco, para já sem acumulação. *17,1ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Set 2017 às 10:37)

Bom dia.

Por cá temos uma manhã com céu muito nublado, por vezes o sol comparece...
O vento sopra moderado neste momento, de NNO.

*Tactual: 18,8ºC
Hr: 59%
*​*Bom fim de semana. *


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2017 às 08:31)

Bom dia,

manhã fresca, mínima de *12.7 ºc.*

Neste momento 13.9ºc , vento fraco de N e 87% HR.

Céu limpo.

Frescura um pouco por todo o País, com destaque para os *5.1 ºc* de Miranda do Douro:


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2017 às 09:24)

Bom dia,
Noite bem fresquinha.
Agora começa a aquecer, esta céu limpo e 15°C.
Vento fraco de O.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Set 2017 às 09:56)

Bom dia.

Por cá o domingo começou com céu limpo e vento fraco.
A madrugada foi fresquinha qb.
A sensação de frescura mantêm-se pelo vento constante, atenuado pelo sol na pele...

*Tmín: 7,7ºC

Tactual: 16,5ºC
Hr: 69%
*​*Continuação de bom domingo.*


----------



## qwerl (11 Set 2017 às 00:02)

Boa noite

A mínima foi de *10,6ºC*
Por aqui dia de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento fraco e *15,1ºC*


----------



## cepp1 (11 Set 2017 às 14:07)

Encontro-me a passar uns dias em Viana, mas que bela rega hoje de madrugada e de manha. Agora o tempo abriu, e esta sol.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Set 2017 às 07:00)

Bom dia ,

Sigo com *13,2ºC* ( mínima do dia ) e vento fraco de ENE

Céu limpo.

Deixo aqui duas fotos que tirei na noite de Domingo, dia 10 de Setembro


----------



## jonas (12 Set 2017 às 07:51)

Bom dia,
O dia amanhece com céu limpo, vento de N e temperatura nos 11.3°C.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Set 2017 às 12:38)

Cascata da Cabreia - Sever do Vouga

Fotos tiradas no passado Domingo. Local magnífico, vale a pena visitar. Mesmo nesta altura ainda tinha bastante água.


----------



## cepp1 (12 Set 2017 às 19:38)

Mais uma grande rega hoje de manha por viana!!!


----------



## ampa62 (12 Set 2017 às 22:01)

Boa noite. 
Por aqui por Covas dia de Outono. 20,8ºC de máxima e 13.2ºC de mínima.
E mais uma pequena chuvada matinal: 1,3 mm.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Set 2017 às 06:53)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *13,6ºC* 

Amanhecer com nevoeiro a vir de Leste, sigo com *13,9ºC* e *96% *de humidade.


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2017 às 07:32)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *14.5 ºc* 

Neste momento 14.8ºc, vento fraco de E, e 97 % HR.

Nevoeiro a Leste da Cidade:


----------



## jonas (13 Set 2017 às 07:51)

Bom dia,
O dia amanhece com nevoeiro já a levantar.
Vento quase nulo.
Tatual:13,1°C.
As noite já são bem fresquinha...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Set 2017 às 11:27)

Bom dia! Céu pouco nublado/ limpo
Temperatura amena.
A madrugada de ontem foi marcada por chuva fraca / morrinha
Vento fraco de NO


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Set 2017 às 14:13)

Boas,

Céu limpo sigo com* 21,7ºC*

Duas fotos que tirei ao início da manhã, nevoeiro do vale do Douro a entrar nas zonas mais baixas:


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Set 2017 às 19:44)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a máxima foi de *21,9ºC* pelas 14h 

Neste momento vai descendo, estão *18,6ºC* com *84%* de humidade. Vento fraco a moderado de NNW 

Deixo aqui mais uma foto desta manhã


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Set 2017 às 13:10)

Boa tarde.

Por cá temos um dia que se apresenta cinzento, com céu muito nublado, deixando apenas um sol tímido espreitar por breves momentos.
O vento sopra fraco de O (variável).
Os jornalistas andaram a meter medo ao pessoal com a entrada de ar polar. *Brrrr!* Está até agradável a esta hora! 

*Tmín: 11,3ºC

Tactual: 20,9ºC
Hr: 72%*​


----------



## qwerl (14 Set 2017 às 14:07)

Boa tarde, 

A mínima de hoje foi *14,3ºC*.~

A manhã foi de céu muito nublado, que já deu lugar ao sol.

Está agradável com *20,1ºC* e vento fraco


----------



## cookie (14 Set 2017 às 14:37)

Manhã de chuva miudinha e fresca mas que pela hora de almoço deu lugar ao sol. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Set 2017 às 14:56)

Boa tarde. Outra vez. 

Tempo primaveril agora...
Vento fraco e céu parcialmente nublado (4 octas), deixando o sol brilhar.

*Tmáx: 23,4ºC

Tactual: 23,0ºC
Hr: 58%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Set 2017 às 17:56)

Bom fim de tarde.

Afinal a *Tmáx* subiu ligeiramente: *23,6ºC*.

Por agora mais sol, com céu pouco nublado a quase limpo.
O vento soprou moderado a meio da tarde, mas agora sopra fraco.

*Tactual: 21,7ºC
Hr: 47%*​


----------



## qwerl (14 Set 2017 às 23:33)

Boa noite,

A temperatura vai descendo, a sensação térmica é um pouco desagradável por causa do vento. Neste momento estão *15,4ºC*
O mês de Setembro até agora leva *2,5mm* segundo a estação de Esmoriz


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2017 às 06:49)

Bom dia, 

manhã fresquinha, mínima de *11.7ºc*.

Neste momento 11.9ºc , vento N 22 Km/h e 76% HR.

Céu limpo.


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2017 às 06:58)

Temperatura desce, nova mínima com *11.4ºc*  actuais, já cheira a Outono.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Set 2017 às 09:48)

Bom dia.

Esta 6ª feira começa com céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de N.
Está fresco. A sensação térmica é de frio, potenciado pelo vento constante. Já a madrugada foi fria também...

*Tmín: 7,8ºC

Tactual: 15,4ºC
Hr: 56%
*​


----------



## qwerl (15 Set 2017 às 11:24)

Boas

Por aqui o dia também começou com sol, vento moderado e fresco.
A mínima foi de *12,0ºC*.
Neste momento sigo com *17,8ºC* e vento moderado com rajadas. A sensação térmica é fresca.

Em Esmoriz ainda estão *16,9ºC* e nortada moderada...


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Set 2017 às 11:38)

Bom dia.

Mais um bonito dia, com o sol a brilhar.
Mas fresco. E com algum vento fraco, ocasionalmente moderado.
E bem fria foi a noite, já abaixo dos 5ºC.

Ontem a *Tmáx* ficou-se pelos *21,4ºC*.

Hoje
*Tmín: 4,7ºC*

*Tactual: 18,0ºC*
*Hr: 44*%​


----------



## qwerl (16 Set 2017 às 11:53)

Bom dia

Ontem o vento esteve moderado a forte o dia todo e não deixou subir muito a temperatura, em Esmoriz ficou-se pelos *17,7ºC* 

A mínima foi de *10,2ºC*, com o vento a acentuar o desconforto térmico

Hoje mais um dia de sol e tempo fresco, para já o vento é fraco. Estão* 18,0ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Set 2017 às 16:31)

Boa tarde.

Temos o céu pouco nublado, o sol vai espreitando, e aquece razoavelmente se protegidos do vento fraco a moderado, com rajadas, que se faz sentir.
Sente-se a secura do ar. E os incendiários sabem-no, pelo que andam aí vários focos de incêndio (alguns serão fogachos).

*Tmín: 4,7ºC
Tmáx: 21,5ºC

Tactual: 19,7ºC
Hr: 40%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Set 2017 às 19:46)

Boa noite (quase, quase...) 

O céu está quase limpo, com discreta nebulosidade alta dispersa.
O vento sopra agora fraco de O\ONO.

*Tactual: 15,4ºC
Hr: 52%
*​*Bom fim de semana *


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2017 às 22:37)

Boa noite,

Tempo fresco com vento moderado, mínima de *10,4ºC* e máxima de apenas *17,4ºC*

Final de tarde com fumo no horizonte devido a alguns focos de incêndio, deixo aqui uma foto que tirei :







Neste momento *13,7ºC *e vento fraco de Norte


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2017 às 08:40)

Bom dia, 

noite bem fresca, mínima de *9.3 ºc*.

Neste momento 10.5ºc, vento fraco e 96% HR.

Temperaturas às 06:00 na rede do IPMA, destaque para os valores negativos de Lamas de Mouro com *- 0.4 ºc* seguido por Carrazeda de Ansiães com* 0.4 ºc*


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Set 2017 às 08:52)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *9,0ºC* às 7h.

Céu com alguma nebulosidade, sigo com *9,7ºC * e *91%* de humidade.

Vento sopra de Leste a *17km/h *


----------



## qwerl (17 Set 2017 às 11:12)

Bom dia

Noite fresca com mínima de *8,6ºC*

Neste momento céu com algumas nuvens altas, vento fraco e *17,1ºC
*


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Set 2017 às 21:56)

Boa noite,

Continuação de tempo fresco, os extremos de hoje foram mínima de *9°C* e máxima de *17°C *

Foto desta tarde no Estuário do Douro, utilizei um filtro LEE 10 Stops





Atuais *14,5ºC* com brisa de WNW


----------



## rotiv_silva (18 Set 2017 às 05:08)

Chuva fraca por Aveiro a está hora.

Enviado do meu SM-J510FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2017 às 06:57)

Bom dia, 

*4 mm* acumulados de madrugada. 

Mínima de *14.1ºc* .

Neste momento 14.4ºc,vento fraco e 98% HR.

Céu encoberto.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Set 2017 às 08:46)

Bom dia.

Boa rega.
Boa rega sim senhor.
Mas veio tarde, que regas desta eram tão bem aproveitadas durante o (verdadeiro) verão.


Durante a madrugada acabou por chover mais do que eu esperava, *6,3 mm*.
Nada mau. Mas o padrão que teremos pela frente parece eliminar, por ora, mais precipitação. E mesmo algum calor virá por aí...para terminar em beleza o verão. 

Neste momento temos aqui céu encoberto e vento calmo..

*Tactual: 13,8ºC
Hr: 86%
*​*Bom início de semana.*


----------



## 1337 (18 Set 2017 às 11:08)

Também a mim me surpreendeu, choveu moderado durante a madrugada e acumulei 9,3 mm em Ponte de Lima. Bem bom


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2017 às 12:09)

Boa tarde,

Madrugada com alguma chuva, por aqui rendeu *2,0mm* 

Céu encontra-se nublado, sigo com *16ºC* e *91%* de humidade.

Vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Set 2017 às 13:24)

Boa tarde.

O céu permanece muito nublado mas não voltou a chover.
O vento sopra fraco, variável.

Numa vista rápida ao ECMWF e ao GFS , pode-se dizer que haverá muita nebulosidade na próxima semana, ainda que escassa (escassíssima) precipitação prevista. Mas só o facto de termos frentes a raspar o NO da península faz-me "sonhar" com o factor surpresa.
O que me parece é que mesmo que chova alguma coisa, mesmo que bastante mais do o esperado\modelado, o mês e o ano hidrológico terminarão bastante secos - mas não severamente\extremamente secos.

*Tactual: 18,3ºC
Hr: 72%*​


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2017 às 13:33)

Aristocrata disse:


> O que me parece é que mesmo que chova alguma coisa, mesmo que bastante mais do o esperado\modelado, o mês e o ano hidrológico terminarão bastante secos - mas não severamente\extremamente secos.



A mim faltam-me  uns 140 mm para atingir a média 

Não estou a ver cair isso até ao fim do mês...   o ano hidrológico ficará abaixo da média, mas nada de dramático...

Por aqui chuviscou há momentos.

17.4ºc actuais, vento WSW 6 Km/h e 89% HR.

Céu muito nublado.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Set 2017 às 13:39)

Snifa disse:


> A mim faltam-me  uns *140 mm* para atingir a média


A mim faltarão cerca de 500 mm para a média.
Mas as médias são isso mesmo, uns anos abaixo e outros acima. E neste caso se forem 500 mm de diferença, para perfazer a média terei de ter mais 500 mm noutro ano.
Vou comprar um barco...


----------



## jonas (18 Set 2017 às 14:05)

Boas,
Por aqui de noite choveu, já algo de significante, pois ainda existem grandes poças de água no chão.
Aqui aparecem algumas abertas, raras.
Vento fraco de O.
Os modelos começam a mostrar alguma coisa...


----------



## WinterIsHere (19 Set 2017 às 00:53)

Em Gondomar choveu um pouquinho de manhã! De resto dia sem nada demais.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Set 2017 às 08:39)

Bom dia! 
Na madrugada de domingo para segunda choveu "bem", tendo acumulado cerca de 4mm 
Pena que durou pouco e o que caiu nem chegou a entrar a cerca de 3cm na terra
Espero que este padrão posso mudar a curto prazo


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Set 2017 às 09:29)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro denso a vir de Leste. Sigo com *12,6ºC *e *99% *de humidade.
Acumulados* 0,5mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Set 2017 às 11:08)

Bom dia.

Pelo Vale do Sousa muito nevoeiro pela madrugada e início da manhã.
Lentamente o céu começa a descobrir, estando agora pouco nublado - quase limpo. Ainda resta neblina e uma ou outra pequena nuvem.
O vento está fraco.
*
Tmín: 8,8ºC

Tactual: 18,8ºC
Hr: 77%*​


----------



## Snifa (20 Set 2017 às 07:09)

Bom dia, 

manhã fresca, mínima de *11.9 ºc*.

Neste momento 12.3ºc , vento fraco e 95% HR.

Céu limpo.


----------



## jonas (20 Set 2017 às 07:17)

Boas,
Esta fresquinho: 9.4°C
Esta céu limpo e vento quase nulo


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Set 2017 às 14:24)

Boa tarde.

Bom tempo. Bom sol. Bom vento. Bom e quentinho... 
De facto, depois de uma madrugada fresca, o dia está veraneante.

*Tmín: 8,6ºC

Tactual: 25,3ºC
Hr: 46%*​


----------



## qwerl (20 Set 2017 às 19:30)

Boa tarde/noite 

A reportar de Esmoriz, o dia de hoje começou com bastante nevoeiro e muita humidade, debaixo das árvores até pingava, até acumulou 0,3mm Estava frio também, mínima de *10,6ºC*. Aos poucos as noites vão ficando cada vez mais frias, sinal que estamos a entrar no outono

De resto foi um dia bastante agradável, com alguma nebulosidade alta, e uma máxima de *20,1ºC
*
Neste momento sigo com *17,3ºC*. Espero que os primeiros eventos outonais não tardem a chegar, confesso que começo a sentir saudades


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2017 às 07:31)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *12.8ºc.*

Neste momento 13.2ºc , vento fraco e 95% HR.

Para já sem chuva, aspecto do nascer do sol de hoje aqui no Porto:


----------



## jonas (21 Set 2017 às 07:35)

Boas,
Nevoeiro cerrado por cá, não chefe e estão 12.3°C.
Vento quase nulo.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Set 2017 às 07:43)

Bom dia
Céu encoberto por nuvens altas
Já ouvi roncos aqui a norte, na zona da Galiza


----------



## cookie (21 Set 2017 às 09:14)

Pelas 6:30 céu limpo mas que rapidamente encobriu. Pelas 7:30 a estação marcava 14 graus, 93% HR. Sensação fresquinha.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (21 Set 2017 às 09:17)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Bom dia
> Céu encoberto por nuvens altas
> Já ouvi roncos aqui a norte, na zona da Galiza


Terão sido estes "meninos"?






Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Set 2017 às 10:47)

cookie disse:


> Terão sido estes "meninos"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sim, são mesmo estes


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Set 2017 às 11:01)




----------



## guimeixen (21 Set 2017 às 18:02)

Boa tarde,

Bela célula que se vê para o interior, pena não ter a máquina comigo.


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2017 às 18:37)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Bela célula que se vê para o interior, pena não ter a máquina comigo.




Vista há momentos aqui de minha casa no Porto:







É ali para a zona de Boticas segundo o radar do IPMA:


----------



## cookie (21 Set 2017 às 19:30)

Daqui também se vê... parece tão perto... Nunca pensei que fosse naquela zona... Incrível...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2017 às 19:42)

A célula de Boticas já está praticamente dissipada, mais ao lado e mais longe, na zona de Vila flor, também anda uma célula, mas menos expressiva.

Foto de há momentos da célula entre Vila Flor e Mirandela ao pôr do sol (  luz filtrada por nuvens altas)








Radar:


----------



## guimeixen (21 Set 2017 às 22:00)

Boa noite,

Ainda cheguei a Braga a tempo de ir tirar umas fotos à trovoada. Aqui ficam:




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Mammatus on thunderstorm anvil by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## qwerl (21 Set 2017 às 22:11)

Boa noite

Por aqui dia agradável com nevoeiro durante a manhã/início da tarde e alguma nebulosidade e vento moderado durante a tarde...

Tmín:*14,6ºC*
Tmáx:*20,1ºC
*
Neste momento sigo com *15,2ºC *


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Set 2017 às 22:45)

Boa noite.

Epá! Epá! Fantástico...As vossas fotos são fantásticas. Mesmo. @JoaoCodeco, @Snifa, @guimeixen  (e a todos os outros que aqui vão deixando as suas imagens preciosas)
Eu vi essa célula de Chaves\Boticas e pensei logo: Ai que não trouxe a máquina comigo!
Fotogénica. Pensei logo que estaria na zona de Chaves. Reparei também, na outra célula, mas menos expressiva no tamanho e nas cores.
E o amanhecer também lindíssimo.

Bem, parando a "*manteiguice*", o dia de hoje começou com céu parcialmente nublado, tornando-se muito nublado, e pela tarde tendência a pouco nublado.
Avistavam-se as formações nebulosas acinzentadas a passar mais para o litoral na parte da manhã, bem como as formações do interior ao final da tarde.
E com o sol que a espaços aqueceu bem.
O vento soprou em geral fraco.

*Tmín: 8,4ºC
Tmáx: 23,7ºC

Tactual: 14,7ºC
Hr: 79%*​


----------



## cookie (22 Set 2017 às 07:44)

Ontem pelas 16:00 o dia acabou por limpar, contrariamente ao que pensei, não choveu nada e até aqueceu um pouco.
Hoje é de momento céu limpo com 14 graus, 91%HR e 1024PA.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (22 Set 2017 às 12:36)

Snifa disse:


> A célula de Boticas já está praticamente dissipada, mais ao lado e mais longe, na zona de Vila flor, também anda uma célula, mas menos expressiva.
> 
> Foto de há momentos da célula entre Vila Flor e Mirandela ao pôr do sol (  luz filtrada por nuvens altas)
> 
> ...


Um off-topic: Essa célula, soube agora, descarregou forte e feio (trovoada forte e chuva torrencial) ontem ao fim do dia em Frechas. Mirandela está a uns 10 KMS e não caiu pinga.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2017 às 21:25)

Snifa disse:


> Vista há momentos aqui de minha casa no Porto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ontem ia na estrada a essa hora e também vi, é linda a foto. 
Ontem havia condições para este tipo de eventos?


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2017 às 21:27)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Ainda cheguei a Braga a tempo de ir tirar umas fotos à trovoada. Aqui ficam:
> 
> ...



Parabéns @guimeixen sempre a mostrar o seu talento nas fotos. Continua sempre a postar estas obras de arte


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Set 2017 às 17:57)

Boas pessoal, tenho andado afastado, porque este tempo é tão monótono que nao dá vontade de publicar.
Mais um dia sem história, céu com nuvens altas e tempo ameno....
E assim vai continuar nos próximos dias. Aliás esperem, já nem me lembrava. Epa, hoje é o fim do mundo, vem aí o Nibiru, acho que já o vejo ao longe...
LOL
Bom fim-de-semana


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Set 2017 às 19:24)

Ora bom fim de tarde. E de mundo.

Por cá tudo igual "comó caraças". 
Céu pouco a parcialmente nublado (nuvens médias-altas) e vento em geral fraco.

*Tmín: 8,8ºC
Tmáx: 23,8ºC

Tactual: 17,7ºC
Hr: 63%*​
Nada de mais a declarar - apenas temos de acertar as contas com o fisco antes do *fim do mundo*.
*Preparem-se, pois, para a chegada do planeta X, Nibiru, planeta 9 ou o nome que acharem mais bonito.*
Fui...


----------



## cookie (23 Set 2017 às 23:21)

Bem, por VC de momento 14 graus mas sente-se a humidade no ar... Está desagradável...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (24 Set 2017 às 08:54)

Bom dia. O mundo não acabou...  De momento céu limpo e 13 graus. Vento inexistente e 94% HR. PA 1025.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2017 às 11:50)

Bom dia,

mínima fresca com *10.5 ºc*.

Neste momento 19.5ºc , vento fraco e 72% HR.

A manhã começou com nevoeiro muito fechado, de momento alguma nebulosidade em especial para Oeste, pelo radar está chuva fraca a caminho, que deverá chegar lá mais para a tarde.


----------



## martinus (24 Set 2017 às 15:30)

Aqui chuvisca fraquinho.


----------



## guimeixen (24 Set 2017 às 16:22)

Boa tarde,

Chove fraco e certinho, 0,5mm acumulados.


----------



## AJCS (24 Set 2017 às 16:24)

Boa tarde, por cá ainda não chove.
Temp. 18,7ºC HR 63%
1020 mbar


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2017 às 16:29)

Boas, 

Já chove no Porto e molha bem:


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Set 2017 às 16:30)

Boa tarde,

Amanhecer com nevoeiro e fresco, mínima de *10.1ºC*

Agora com céu muito nublado e chove fraco, atuais *16ºC* e *92%* de humidade.
Acumulados *0,3mm*


----------



## cookie (24 Set 2017 às 17:51)

Por VC começou a chover pelas 15:30. Morrinha moderada.

Pelas 13:30 na Póvoa de Varzim (para o interior) vi o que me pareceram umas Stratocumulus undulatus E umas asperitas undulatus. Seriam? Alguém confirma? Estes dois tipos convivem?


Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (24 Set 2017 às 17:59)

Boas,
Já chove aqui tambem, morrinha.Um cheirinho do outono.
Atuais 17.5°C.


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2017 às 18:38)

Rica chuva, sempre certinha, sigo com* 4 mm* acumulados


----------



## WinterIsHere (24 Set 2017 às 18:41)

Que boa chuva está a cair sobre a AMP!


----------



## Candy (24 Set 2017 às 19:19)

Boas,

Por Peniche vai chuviscando, apesar de não se ver nada no radar! 
É levezinha, mas molha!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Set 2017 às 12:58)

Boa tarde! 
De sábado para domingo chuva fraca durante a madrugada e ontem também, não é muita mas já ajuda.
De momento céu pouco nublado com brisa de Noroeste


----------



## qwerl (25 Set 2017 às 17:53)

Boa tarde

Por aqui ontem também caiu chuva fraca, com um curto período moderada. A noite foi fresca e o dia agradável, o que este mês nos faz lembrar o outono são as mínimas baixas porque de resto...
Nota também para o mar agitado nestes últimos dias
Tmín: *10,1ºC*
Tmáx: *19,7ºC*
Acumulado *3,3mm*

Hoje o dia começou com nevoeiro que depois deu lugar ao sol mas que entretanto regressou. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## jonas (25 Set 2017 às 21:08)

Boa noite,
Dia de céu com períodos nublados.
Vento fraco, um pouco mais forte durante a tarde.
Tatual de 17 °C.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Set 2017 às 22:23)

Boa noite,

Amanhecer com muito nevoeiro nas zona envolventes ao rio Douro, mínima de *13.5ºC*

Foto que tirei ao inicio de manhã:






Tarde com nuvens altas e temperatura não foi alem dos *18,1ºC*

Ao poente era visível um manto de nuvens baixas sobre o mar, foto captada pelas 19:21h






Agora registo *15ºC *e *92% *humidade


----------



## Snifa (26 Set 2017 às 06:56)

Bom dia, 

nevoeiro fechado, mínima de *11.4ºc.*

Neste momento 11.7ºc , vento fraco e 98 % HR.


----------



## jonas (26 Set 2017 às 07:32)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro cerrado e 10.1°C.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Set 2017 às 09:16)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro denso nas zonas baixas a vir de leste, mínima de *11,2ºC*

Agora *11,6ºC* e *99% *de humidade. Vento de ENE *14km/h*

Imagem de satélite atual:
*



*


----------



## cookie (26 Set 2017 às 12:19)

Por aqui o dia amanheceu solarengo mas depressa se instalou o nevoeiro na linha da praia. Tem acontecido isso nos últimos dias... Pelas 10:00 o carro marcava 16 graus. A sensação de humidade é evidente e desagradável...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (26 Set 2017 às 22:20)

Boa noite

Hoje o dia foi a maior parte de nevoeiro, embora com alguns períodos de sol pelo meio. Mais um dia bastante agradável

A estação de Esmoriz deixou de reportar dados... Na praia da Aguda a mínima foi de *13,8ºC* e a máxima *18,5ºC*

Neste momento com nevoeiro e a igualar a mínima do dia com *13,8ºC*. O acumulado do mês deverá ficar mesmo nos *6,6mm*


----------



## jonas (27 Set 2017 às 07:38)

Bom dia,
Por cá céu limpo, vento fraco e 8.6°C.
Promete ser um dia de sol ameno.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Set 2017 às 08:06)

Bom dia.

Por cá temos um início de dia fresco, com céu pouco nublado (nebulosidade alta\média a entrar de NO) e vento fraco.
Será de esperar que o céu se torne muito nublado para o fim da tarde. Vamos ver se a previsão acerta...

*Tmín: 7,5ºC

Tactual: 8,3ºC
Hr: 85%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Set 2017 às 09:34)

Bom dia,

Hoje amanhecer sem nevoeiro, mínima de *11,7ºC*

Algumas nuvens altas, sigo com *14,7ºC* e *77%* de humidade. Vento sopra de Leste a *16km/h
*
Em termos de precipitação do mês vou com *9,5mm* acumulados


----------



## guimeixen (27 Set 2017 às 10:41)

Bom dia,

Hoje já não houve nevoeiro mas deixo aqui umas fotos de ontem:




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## rokleon (27 Set 2017 às 10:42)

Os nevoeiros cerrados, principalmente de manhã, devem enfraquecer dia 30, altura em que o vento de N/NO mais forte está de volta.


----------



## cookie (27 Set 2017 às 15:04)

Foto tirada hoje de manhã.





De momento 22 graus e céu limpo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (27 Set 2017 às 19:52)

Boa noite,

Hoje dia mais quente, ao contrário dos últimos dias não houve nevoeiro de manhã, apenas alguma nebulosidade média
A estação de Esmoriz parece que se foi de vez

Na Praia da Aguda, dados de hoje:
Tmín: *12,5ºC*
Tmáx: *24,0ºC
*
Neste momento segue com *18,8ºC*, fim de tarde agradável, nada se mexe


----------



## rokleon (28 Set 2017 às 08:28)

voltou o nevoeiro. com a sensação de humidade... fresquinha.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2017 às 22:40)

Boa noite,

Amanhecer voltou a ser fresco com nevoeiro denso em certas zonas*, *mínima de *13.3ºC*

Fotos tiradas aqui nos arredores, pouco depois das 7h:











Máxima de *20.1 °C*


----------



## qwerl (28 Set 2017 às 23:24)

Boa noite

Mais um dia com o nevoeiro a marcar presença, praticamente todo o dia na faixa costeira, uns metros para dentro e já estava céu limpo.
As temperaturas continuam agradáveis, mínima de *15,1ºC *e máxima de *21,2ºC *na praia da Aguda

Por agora vai-se mantendo o nevoeiro cerrado e estão *15,2ºC*


----------



## Snifa (30 Set 2017 às 15:36)

Boa tarde, 

por aqui mínima de *13.8ºc*.

Neste momento algumas nuvens altas, 19.8ºc , Vento NW 26Km/h e 68% HR.

Setembro termina bastante seco,apenas *10.9 mm* acumulados em 6 dias com precipitação:






O ano hidrológico 2016/2017 fecha abaixo da média  com  *1064,6 mm* acumulados.


----------



## qwerl (30 Set 2017 às 16:23)

Boa tarde

Por aqui mais um dia a começar com nevoeiro, noite um pouco mais amena, com mínima de *15,5ºC* e máxima de *20,9ºC* na Praia da Aguda

Neste momento o céu está coberto por nuvens altas, nortada moderada com rajadas a marcar presença e* 19,7ºC*. Parece que será o último dia de frescura antes da subida de temperatura

A estação mais perto daqui com série de dados completa, Ovar, terminou o mês com *7,1mm* acumulados e *724,4mm* acumulados, abaixo da média, quase metade do total do ano passado...


----------



## VRStation (2 Out 2017 às 08:42)

TEMPERATURA (Rio Tinto)
Semana 39/2017


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Nov 2017 às 16:55)

Chove forte novamente!


Que tarde! ;D


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Nov 2017 às 17:05)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Chove forte novamente!
> 
> 
> Que tarde! ;D


Duvido que em setembro chovesse assim


----------

